

What to know before debating type systems - kibwen
http://blogs.perl.org/users/ovid/2010/08/what-to-know-before-debating-type-systems.html

======
kibwen
Posted this because it has an interesting view on static and dynamic type
systems that I hadn't considered before.

 _"Dynamic and static type systems are two completely different things, whose
goals happen to partially overlap. [... ] Great confusion results from trying
to find a world view in which 'type' really means the same thing in both
systems. It doesn't. [ ... ] Many programmers approach the question of whether
they prefer static or dynamic types by comparing some languages they know that
use both techniques. [ ... ] The problem, in this case, is that most
programmers have limited experience, and haven't tried a lot of languages. For
context, here, six or seven doesn't count as 'a lot.' On top of that, it
requires more than a cursory glance to really see the benefit of these two
very different styles of programming. Two interesting consequences of this
are: 1) Many programmers have used very poor statically typed languages. 2)
Many programmers have used dynamically typed languages very poorly."_

